# Hi I'm new - my first IVF 2ww! *



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi. I have been looking at this site for about a year - it has provided invaluable support over that time, so thought I may as well join! 

After TTC for over 3 years, with two miscarriages along the way, I am now 4 days post ET in my first IVF cycle. It's all been so stressful as only had 3 follies on day 8 scan of stimming. It was touch and go as to whether we continued, but luckily we did. By day 12 had four good sized ones and two smaller. These were all on my right ovary as my left wasn't responding at all, after surgery in Jan 06 to remove chocloclate cyst (I think there's just a bit of a stump left there!). After EC we found out they had only got 1 egg!  We have never been so nervous, waiting to see if it had fertilized - to our amazement it did!   So, I had single ET four days ago and am just waiting and praying!

Any advice welcome for getting through 2WW!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ya

Welcome to a great site. I am still awaiting my tx to start so i can only imagine how you are feeling. It is fantastic news that your one egg has made it this far and has been transfered....i reckon it is a fighter & it is so meant to be.

Best of luck all my positive thoughts are coming your way      


Sue XX


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Sue, thank you for all your positive thoughts and your lovely, reassuring message. What a wonderful welcome! 

I see from your history that you too have had a laparotomy and have endo. I too have a blocked right tube - (it's great insn't it - no ovary on left, blocked tube on right!). I think that is why this site is so important - being able to share with women in similar situations. 

Good luck with your wait for treatment!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya rikschick

welcome to fertility friends

 on the 

I have just undergone my 1st IVF cycle our treatment sounded pretty similar re the response
Glad you got thru to the 

Have you found the  board

Heres a link to the *Ladies in Waiting board*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Wishing your dreams to come true

love Emxx


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes have found that board! 
Many thanks Em, x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi there rikschick, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

Well, it does go to show you shgould never give up on a cycle! One egg is all it takes. Here's hopeing for a lovely BFP for you! 

The 2ww board is an excellent place to start. Lots of ladies there going through exactly the same stage of treatment so you can share your ups and downs with them. 

When do you test? Loads of possy     for you.

C~x


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Test date for me is 6th September (next Thurs!). Luckily it is the end of the school hols this week so have been able to do lots of chilling and getting through my box set of 'Daisgnosis Murder'!
Thank you for your sticky vibes! Very much appreciated!
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Diagnosis Murder eh?? Did you see the one where all those pregnant women were held hostage by an angry reluctant sperm donor and one lady with triplets went into labour....  So entertaining!

C~x


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

No - I must have missed that one! Am loving the rest! Have got season two on order from Amazon. My treat to myself to get through 2ww!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Good for you! You have to do something like that on the 2ww or you'll go nuts.
I spent one of mine watching baby and test tube baby programmes on Discovery health. Not a good move!  On another I watched the entire seasons 1 to 7 of the X files and on yet another I made a Medusa wig and painted pillars for a Halloween party that fell at the end of my 2ww.

C~x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Rickschick

Just wanted to welcome you and wish you luck for the rest of your 2ww    

Hope your little beanie is of the sticky variety and you get your BFP  

Debs xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

rikschick said:


> Sue, thank you for all your positive thoughts and your lovely, reassuring message. What a wonderful welcome!
> 
> I see from your history that you too have had a laparotomy and have endo. I too have a blocked right tube - (it's great insn't it - no ovary on left, blocked tube on right!). I think that is why this site is so important - being able to share with women in similar situations.
> 
> Good luck with your wait for treatment!


Thanks for your luck for my treatment starting. looks like you have been helped my the lovely ladies on here. see you around.

Love Sue X


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *rikschick* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Emma and Kate - thank you so much for your messages of support. Am one day away from test date, but have bad AF pains and spotting now . Still hoping for a miracle...

Lots of love to you both xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

All the best of luck for the big test tomorrow. It ain't over until the pee sticks say so.  

C~x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and to say good luck for tomorrow!!    

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for testing tomorrow

 for you

Emxx


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you ladies - 

well, AF came last night in full flow and has continued...

However, went to clinic today and my pee stick was a very faint BFP. Have got to do another one on Mon - they think that it will be a negative by then .

The nurse was lovely and told me that my miracle embie had been a grade 1 and had clearly implanted to start giving out preg hormones - so something since implantation must have gone wrong? As you can see from my history, something similar happened last year - BFP with HPT, but spotting all way through to AF arriving a week later. Would this be a chemical pregnany? Does this sound like an immune issue or just bad luck? When I was under the NHS hopsital for gynae stuff, I think they checked some stuff out with blood tests, but every time I went back I would see a different registrar, usually with not very good spoken English so it was hard to get any clear information. 

Clinic didn't offer any blood tests - just another peestick on mon. 

Hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry rikschick about AF showing up. My heart goes out to you.  

I'm sorry I cant help with advice on a chemical pregnancy.  But I am sure the ladies here can give you some advice. 

My thoughs will be with you on monday.
Take care 
Love Natalie xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Rikschick, so sorry to hear AF has turned up  
The faint positive pee stick is a sign that something has happened and, possibly it might continue to a healthy pg (some women do bleed full on and are still pg) or it might turn out to be a chemical pregnancy as you suggested. Sorry you are going to have a horrible weekend of waiting to find out for sure. 

You could well have been just plain unlucky for this to happen to you again but, personally, if I were you I think I'd want to have some answers or suggestions on how you can stop this happening next time. It's possible your problem might be low progesterone rather than immune (if you spot before hand this is an good indication) in which the solution would be increased progesterone support after transfer. You might be able to convince your GP to order miscarriage tests based on this being your third early loss (although some GPs can be a bit funny about counting a chemical pg as a m/c). Alternatively, you can arrange these tests privately. There are some immune tests that can only be done privately because they are not recognised by the NHS and HFEA (natural killer cells etc.) For more information on this check out the following links:

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

I hope that neither of these links become necessary and that you find a little miracle waiting for you on Monday.   

C~x


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Caz - all of your information has been great. I definitely do want to find out why this has happened again - it just seems so cruel that we have such a battle to get pg in the first place and then have it snatched away so soon...

I guess technically, I have been pg 3 times now - in my mind that can't just be bad luck - there must be more to it. 

I do spot before my period without fail every month - sometimes as much as a week before. 

I will ask for follow up app with consultant to discuss these issues. 

I guess for us the reassuring thing is that we at least got to the end of the cycle - even when things didn't look good for us during stimming/ after EC. 

Lots of love, 
xxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

im also in my 2ww had transfer on thurday, the only advise i can give is keep as positive as you can i truly beleive how you feel in yourself helps. i kept thinking that i would lie with my legs in the air for 2ww but i get bored very quickly..

if you feel like you need a chat good or bad pm me ill be around 

good luck Tracey xxx


----------

